# Wifi issues. No NVS_MAP.bin.



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

I am having wifi issues I can't connect to any networks and I am missing NVS_map.bin wizards script doesn't work and when I try to fix it the manual way I get errors.

Sent from my DROIDX using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

I fixed my wifi. Its seems thst an sbf with rsd lite fixed my problem. An sbf using the linux iso wont do the job.

Sent from my DROIDX using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------

